# Finally! A video of Tiny, as promised



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Video taken this evening.
Tiny had been harrassing Tito for about 10 minutes when I finally remembered to grab the camera, so I caught the final minute of their play session. Tito, as usual, is on his back letting her pick on him.
Tiny is 15 years, 3 months old. As my vet said, it's not that she IS 15, it's HOW she is at 15....
Enjoy!

Tiny 15 years 3 months old.MOV - YouTube


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ARGH, I don't know what I always do wrong, if someone would like to embed the video for me so that people don't have to click thru to the link I sure would appreciate it! Techno-idiot here.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Awww, that is soooo cute, she is all played out now!! Fiesty little girl!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's great...wow...15 1/2 years old and still acting like a silly golden pup...you sure did something right! Fun video.

Pete


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You GO Tiny


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ha! I love this, Barb!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

So spunky! We can all just wish that for our own dogs!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

WONDERFUL!!! I've got a silly grin slathered across my face after watching it  

Hannah is VERY alert too - I'm not sure if it was the breathing, barking, or tags jingling, but I think she's wondering if a dog is going to pop out from hiding!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That does look a lot like how Tess and Liza play (Liza would play Tiny's part...)


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great video. Tiny is amazing!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The secret is pasting the URL in the 'Go Advanced' text box  Very cute video! 15? Wow, she's doing terrifically!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Woke Honey up out of a sound sleep hearing Tiny's bark.  Way to go Tiny, you go....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's such a wonderful video! Tiny is just amazing! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

so wonderful to see them playing!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! 
And thanks, Andy's Dad, for the link. I don't post videos often, so I never remember how to do it.
According to my favorite formula for figuring a dog's age, Tiny is about 114 years old in human years. She's doing just grand!
For large dogs (it's different for smaller dogs)

Comparable human age = ((years old - 2) x 7 ) + 21
so for Tiny
((15.25 -2) x 7) + 21 = 114


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love Tiny's new video


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So awesome. Can I have some of whatever fountain of youth you tapped for your pups?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just one more little thing....those are slippery tile floors she's on. She does amazingly well! When she's on carpet, she's even more silly.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, Are you sure is is over 15 years? Still has her looks and spunk.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, positive, we got her when she was 8 weeks old. My vet says that if he hadn't seen her at 8 weeks old, and have it documented in his files, he'd never believe she's over 15.




k9mom said:


> Wow, Are you sure is is over 15 years? Still has her looks and spunk.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I loved watching the video. Tiny loves wonderful! (and Tito too of course)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tiny sure doesn't show her age, what is in your WATER? She is just amazing!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Just grinning from ear to ear seeing your spunky old gal harrassing Mr. Tolerant.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Funny you should mention that, it's one of the things I do think *helps* to keep my guys healthy (Toby was almost 14, so not young either). There is NOTHING in my water! We have well water, and the dogs drink it straight out of the well. It's not even treated with a water softener!




Bob Dylan said:


> Tiny sure doesn't show her age, what is in your WATER? She is just amazing!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I love love love this...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I just LOVE this. 

LOVE. THIS.

For so many different reasons.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

This is so uplifting. Looked at it, looked again, grinned like a stupid idiot, turned to my girls and told them : "See, this is you. You will be as wonderful as Tiny and Toby are and I will accept no argument".

Thank you for sharing a great play time. Dogs gotta have fun !


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I watched it and watched it and watched it!
Barb you are so blessed having two great dogs on their own way.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hoooooooooo!
That sure is fun to watch and I know much more fun in person.

I wondered about the tile. I thought maybe it had a texture to help with traction.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The tile does have a slight texture, but it's to help hide the dog hair, not to help with traction


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

hahaha...you are very smart Barb


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad I checked in today. Great vid of Tiny! It's hard to believe she's 15. She's an inspiration...hopefully our beloved Goldens can reach their senior years with as much vim and vigior. And Tito is so sweet to her.


----------

